# National Open callbacks



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

93 - 
94 - H
95 - H
96 - H
97 - 
98 - 
99 - 
100 - 
101 - 
102 - H
103 - H
104 - 
105 - 
1 - H
2 - H
3 - 
4 - 
5 - H
6 - H
7 - 
8 - 
9 - 
10 - H
11 - H
12 - 
13 - H
14 - H
15 - H
16 - H
17 - H
18 - Running now


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved it it's own thread: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32679


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to it's own thread: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32679


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Lainee's at it again.  Way to go Shane & Lainee!!! HPW


Anyone can cut and paste - I just read Shayne's post and thought it would be nice to have dog's names with the data......so....as long as the updates come in I'll update the list above....

FOM


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Not another page! We already have 3 threads going on, 2 in RTF and the 3rd in Events!


The other threads, both from the Events forum and this main forum, have been combined to make it easier to stay on top of National Open news.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32575

Hopefully we can keep this thread for callback updates.


----------



## clearwater (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's the rest of the handles/pick-ups through dog #62

Handle
30, 35, 37, 43, 44, 46, 47, 50, 52, 55, 60

Pick up's
42, 51, 62

Anybody have 66-70?


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WRC is reporting #69 dropped in 1st series. See written report on WRC website indicating handles and pickups.

Tammy


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

clearwater said:


> Here's the rest of the handles/pick-ups through dog #62
> 
> Handle
> 30, 35, 37, 43, 44, 46, 47, 50, 52, 55, 60
> ...


66 did it
67 did it
68 Handled
69 Pick Up
70 did it


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

71,72,74, & 75 handled, 76 froze


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> 76 froze


Man.....what a sick feeling _that_ would be......

kg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

very light drizzle @ 8:30


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

81, 83, 85, 88,89, 92 all handled, rained for 45 minutes, setting up a double blind


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

EdA said:


> ........ setting up a double blind


Is it going to be in the same general area (behind the dam) or a totally different area?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

According to WRC: 26,42,51,62,69 dropped after first series.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

OK guys you folks reported #76 as Froze but he is still listed as being back. Did the dog Freeze or was the dog just sticky and reluctant to give up the bird?

LT


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> OK guys you folks reported #76 as Froze but he is still listed as being back. Did the dog Freeze or was the dog just sticky and reluctant to give up the bird?
> 
> LT


This should be interesting...........

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Russ said:


> According to WRC: 26,42,51,62,69 dropped after first series.


Those were posted last night...perhaps an update is coming?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Russ said:


> According to WRC: 26,42,51,62,69 dropped after first series.





jeff t. said:


> Those were posted last night...perhaps an update is coming?


I was wondering if that was the case......the ones listed are just the pick-ups. My guess is some handles were not clean enough, but then again I'm not there....

FOM


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

callbacks posted on WRC and yes #76 is not back.

LT


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Guess it _was_ a freeze....dang, Ed....you'd make a good judge! 

kg


----------



## clearwater (Dec 30, 2007)

you can't see the land blind at all from the gallery. you also can't see the first half of the water blind. handlers are also out of view of the gallery. so, just counting whistles....


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> callbacks posted on WRC and yes #76 is not back.
> 
> LT


WRC reports that numbers 2, 26, 42, 51, 60, 62, 68, 69, 76, 83, and 96 had been eliminated from the competition.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Update made to list above, rearranged to match running order for the next series.....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

clearwater said:


> you can't see the land blind at all from the gallery. you also can't see the first half of the water blind. handlers are also out of view of the gallery. so, just counting whistles....


I heard that it is raining so hard most of the gallery are sitting in their cars.

So maybe it is a wash that the gallery can't see. No pun intended.

I also heard that "lightning is on the way."


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Cody Hines!


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

must be lookin in wrong spot trying to get a # for a dog. Ryan Brasseaux is running him. the dogs name is Nobody moves nobody gets hurt. (Brutus) thanks.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Brutus is dog #59


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Brutus is #59.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks go Brutus


----------



## kiddcline (Nov 26, 2007)

Go Chad!! . . . It's my pups dad.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Heard #61 did a nice job, Creek Robber did as well.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JKL said:


> Heard #61 did a nice job, Creek Robber did as well.


....assuming Auggie was the last dog to run that means there is no way they will get done tonight......will they give particial callbacks?

FOM


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Handler of #61 felt the end for today would be somewhere around late 80's


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dr. Ed posted they were on dog 75 at 4:20 in the other thread......so they won't finish that's for sure.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JKL said:


> Handler of #61 felt the end for today would be somewhere around late 80's


that depends on the weather (thunderstorms) and lighting on the water blind, radar shows a large line of showers headed this way, also how many dogs swim back and how many return by land, a return by land saves about 3 minutes per dog


----------



## BRamoly (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone know if dog #3 ran today? That would be McKay and her dog Player.

Thanks,

Brint


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

JKL said:


> Handler of #61 felt the end for today would be somewhere around late 80's


Did you get to see #61 run? If so, how were the blinds?
Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

I have 61 down in my book as good, as viewed from the gallery (which may not be the same view as the judges since we cant se the early parts).

81 was last dog to run for the evening I believe.


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> I have 61 down in my book as good, as viewed from the gallery (which may not be the same view as the judges since we cant se the early parts).
> 
> 81 was last dog to run for the evening I believe.


Thanks Mark. I have a new pup out of this dog and, naturally, am very interested in how she does. I appreciate your response.

I would love to be there to watch all of these fantastic dogs - what a thrill:razz:


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

sarita had just spoken to bill when i emailed her and he had said ham did good


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

JKL said:


> sarita had just spoken to bill when i emailed her and he had said ham did good


Thanks for the update. I'm glad that Bill and Ham are doing well. What a thrill it would be for them to win, especially after her national Canadian win earlier this year.

So many good dogs - what a tough job the judges have!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Ham is certainly a dog that can finish a National. I am one her big fans.


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

JKL said:


> Ham is certainly a dog that can finish a National. I am one her big fans.



I really like the pup that we have from Ham (and Magic Trick). Very smart, tractable, tons of go and very loveable! Plus, this dog can mark - what eyes! I hope that he follows in Mom and Dad's paw steps.

The dogs (National contenders) are all pretty special - to be there and work with them must be the thrill of a lifetime. I'll bet that even the pro's feel the "thrill"


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm also a Ham Fan i own her half brother and would love to see her win! GO HAM!


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

I love it! A HaM fan gallery


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Say It ain't so Joe! Handle for Ham in the fourth Bummer! Thats okay though we still love her. ( I'm also cheering for Eric and Fen #58 and of course Howard and Bam


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Tough stuff - handle in the 4th for HaM, BUT, there's MORE to come! I don't know Howard and Bam, but know Brian, Fen's owner, so cheering for them as well. Heck, there's about four dogs that I would LOVE to see win. It's a cliff hanger for sure.....


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang, It looks like Both Ham and Bam are out in the 4th


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

According to Bill, via Sarita, Ham had a hunt and a handle. Bill felt it was a late handle and could be dropped and he was. Dont know anything about Bam.


----------

